# Fallen Heroes Fund



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

As you probably know, private American citizens are raising funds for a 'state of the art' Rehabilitation Center being built at Brooks Army Hospital in San Antonio. The facility will be run by the Veterans' Administration. There is no government money involved, just private donations. They need $35 million and are now just under $2 million short. If you can help even a little bit, or know somebody or some business that can, please do and/or get them to.

Please help a fallen hero to walk again, or just learn to tie a shoelace with one hand.

The website can be found here:

_*The Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund *_​
:rybka:


----------

